# Third Raikage vs Whitebeard



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Apr 21, 2014)

Matchup between two god tier fighters from their respective series.

Normal setting, anything goes.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 21, 2014)

Whitebeard rapes so hard it ain't funny.


----------



## Piecesis (Apr 21, 2014)

>3rd Raikage 

>God tier. 

The amount of lols in one post.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 21, 2014)

Third Raikage is upper high tier, low top tier at best.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 21, 2014)

let's argue whether 3rd raikage tanked hachibi BB or not


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 21, 2014)

Negged.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2014)

Third at best gets island+ dura and island Dc (powerscalling with fighting toe to toe with hachibi) And low 3 digit
Whitebeard is LE island + and HE country + while has 3 digit too.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 21, 2014)

I see whitebeard taking this but only his nukite can harm him meaning whitebeards quake is notting to him


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 21, 2014)

Actually,  the third raikage can take this if he plays his card right. 

First thing is. His nukite would (literally ) tear through WB like a wet paper towel. (Also if WB landed a quake on Raikage  he's finish)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm assuming that third Raikage only get's the island + scaling, for now, I'll be using it. Although I think he should get the Low Teraton scaling.




There speed are basically equal , but I'll give the third raikage upper hand for having greater reaction/reflexes. (The only way RM nardo was able to tag him was through massive trickery )

So this match would end in who got the first hit really.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> Actually,  the third raikage can take this if he plays his card right.
> First thing is. His nukite would (literally ) tear through WB like a wet paper towel. (Also if WB landed a quake on Raikage  he's finish)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


It is true that nukite can easily tear wb,  though (wasn't his dura lame megatons?)
Low teraton is high doubtful to ever leave the board (due to be easily debatable if he took that last bijjudama) So yeah,  you should stick with gigaton by now.
His dc is far away from teraton as bijju dura stands within the gigatons . and the same as i pointed above. 
Rm nardo is low 3 digit anyways so they speed are roughly at the same tier.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 21, 2014)

Bijuu durability is in the teratons seeing as Hachibi took his fully charged BD (albit somewhat injured.)


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Bijuu durability is in the teratons seeing as Hachibi took his fully charged BD (albit somewhat injured.)


Does third actually pierced hachibi? (when hachibi talked about the fight seemed they fought to exaustion and when he charged a bjd and lauched (not confirmed) at third, both collapsed. Then we would have HE end country and LE island + for third which would make this one a actually good fight (both can one shot themselves)


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 21, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Does third actually pierced hachibi? (when hachibi talked about the fight seemed they fought to exaustion and when he charged a bjd and lauched (not confirmed) at third, both collapsed. Then we would have HE end country and LE island + for third which would make this one a actually good fight (both can one shot themselves)


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 21, 2014)

That was the fourth.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2014)

Interesting
Semms legit to me.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 21, 2014)

Too bad there is not enough proof that the third has bijuu durability.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> That was the fourth.



Well I'll be darned, I'll be removing that.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 21, 2014)

So many earthquakes so little time


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a quick question though.

Sasuke easily pierced city level SM Madara with a generic stab, but failed to pierce the fourth Raikage (much) with an amped Chidori (his strongest piercing attack)

Does that mean the Fourth Raikage has City level Durability?


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 21, 2014)

Well one happened in the kage meeting arc and the other recently.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> I have a quick question though.
> 
> Sasuke easily pierced city level SM Madara with a generic stab, but failed to pierce the fourth Raikage (much) with an amped Chidori (his strongest piercing attack)
> 
> Does that mean the Fourth Raikage has City level Durability?



Pretty much, his ration armor had quite a hype iirc.

@hardcore, I was told here that his loleyepowers upgrades don't increase his physical stats.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 21, 2014)

That's why sasuke could fight Kn1 naruto when his eyes moved from 3 to 4 dots 

Also it's a fair argument to say that a character's power increases between arcs and overtime.


----------



## Chad (Apr 21, 2014)

Fourth's raiton yoroi counteracts Chidori. If it were base A, he would have been sliced and diced.

Whitebeard 1.2 TT is not small country level, that's high island level. The third should be able to tank WB's casual quakes. Don't know about his bloodlusted quakes.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 21, 2014)

Hardcore said:


> Well one happened in the kage meeting arc and the other recently.



Well, Itachi and Sasuke vs Kabuto was recent to, and Sasukes physical performance compared to Itachi changed little, if at all. 



Hardcore said:


> That's why sasuke could fight Kn1 naruto when his eyes moved from 3 to 4 dots



I think you mean from 2 to 3, and only because lol psuedo pre-cog. And that was KN0, KN1 he needed CS2.



Astral said:


> *Fourth's raiton yoroi counteracts Chidori*. If it were base A, he would have been sliced and diced.



Um, based on? Nothing indicated that he gained special resistance to Raiton moves just because he uses a Raiton shroud.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 21, 2014)

Whitebeard takes this assuming the 3rd doesn't react react to his quakes, if he manages to land Nukete he takes this. 

As for A tanking Chidori, it didn't end up doing much but he managed to at least piece the Raiton Armor and do a bit of damage


----------



## Chad (Apr 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Um, based on? Nothing indicated that he gained special resistance to Raiton moves just because he uses a Raiton shroud.



Base A can casually chop off his own arm whilst a bloodlusted Sasuke only caused A to bleed with Raiton armor.

And IIRC, Temari's futon inflicted a deeper wound on base 3rd Raikage than FRS did on a raiton cloaked 3rd.

Plus, we've recently seen in chapter 662 I believe that Raiton can nullify other Raiton.

It's called armor for a reason Waka, it gives resistance to anything.

And I almost forgot, Karin did mention that A's chakra was reaching Bijuu levels. And since he's outputting that "bijuu level chakra" as armor, it certainly isn't surprising if it gives extra durability.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 21, 2014)

Astral said:


> Base A can casually chop off his own arm whilst a bloodlusted Sasuke only caused A to bleed with Raiton armor.



Um, ok?



Astral said:


> And IIRC, Temari's futon inflicted a deeper wound on base 3rd Raikage than FRS did on a raiton cloaked 3rd.



You really think I'm unaware that the raiton shroud boosts durability? 



Astral said:


> Plus, we've recently seen in chapter 662 I believe that Raiton can nullify other Raiton.



That just means they are both equal in power, not that they're negating each other.



Astral said:


> It's called armor for a reason Waka, it gives resistance to anything.



You seem to be under the impression I was talking about unshrouded Raikage having that level of durability. I was not seeing as he was, you know, in the fucking shroud when it happened.



Astral said:


> And I almost forgot, Karin did mention that A's chakra was reaching Bijuu levels. And since he's outputting that "bijuu level chakra" as armor, it certainly isn't surprising if it gives extra durability.



That's far from Bijuu level.


----------



## Chad (Apr 21, 2014)

What are you even trying to argue?


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 21, 2014)

That the 4th Raikage has city level durability with the raiton shroud on.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 21, 2014)

Whitebeard quakes his nukite straight up his ass


----------



## Regicide (Apr 21, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> I have a quick question though.
> 
> Sasuke easily pierced city level SM Madara with a generic stab, but failed to pierce the fourth Raikage (much) with an amped Chidori (his strongest piercing attack)
> 
> Does that mean the Fourth Raikage has City level Durability?


Not how durability works, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

Whitebeard wins, it might take a couple quakes but it will happen.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 21, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Not how durability works, as far as I'm aware.



Raikage tanked something SM Madara couldn't. Not sure why durability wouldn't work that way.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 21, 2014)

Pierced with a stab, correct? 

You don't need to overcome all of a character's durability with a concentrated attack.. since it's concentrated.

Furthermore, tanking a piercing attack just gives you durability equivalent to whatever yield that's attributed to said attack and "hardness" equal to that yield +1 (or whatever the highest thing it's managed to pierce, but again, this is hardness rather than durability).


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 21, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Pierced with a stab, correct?
> 
> You don't need to overcome all of a character's durability with a concentrated attack.. since it's concentrated.
> 
> Furthermore, tanking a piercing attack just gives you durability equivalent to whatever yield that's attributed to said attack and "hardness" equal to that yield +1 (or whatever the highest thing it's managed to pierce, but again, this is hardness rather than durability).



Yes. but what I was getting at was SM Madara has city level durability, yet Sasuke was able to pierce him with a generic sword stab. Sasuke was unable to pierce the Raikage (much) with a much stronger piercing attack.

Unless we're just going to assume that the 4th Raikages raiton shroud grants specifically hardness benefits.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 21, 2014)

Then that'd fall under what willy refers to as hardness (aka resistance to piercing/concentrated attacks) rather than conventional durability.

At least how I understand it, anyways. 

Kind of like how fuckers who are bulletproof don't necessarily have small building level durability, I suppose.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 21, 2014)

So peircing and cutting have now their own resistance "Hardness". That means someone who tanked a bb from a bijuu can be render useless by Town level peircing attack unless the person have City level "Hardness" ! Right?

This mean all cutting/peircing dc needs hardness to counter them


----------



## kaminogan (Apr 21, 2014)

raikage cant win this,

WB can survive his nukite since it would only destroy a relatively small part of his body,

WB's quakes can arguably KO the raikage in one hit,

WB has range...


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Apr 21, 2014)

kaminogan said:


> raikage cant win this,
> 
> WB can survive his nukite since it would only destroy a relatively small part of his body,
> 
> ...



The third wins this because the nukite can just be used at WB's throat or face in general.  The thing is, I think the third maybe fast enough to dodge WB's quakes.  The third can use Black Lightning, he has range...


----------



## Brooks (Apr 21, 2014)

Sasuke's Chidori Nagashi cut one of the Hachibi's tentacles(the same tentacles tanked his own Bijuudama along with his body).



The Raikage cuts him down.


----------



## Zern227 (Apr 21, 2014)

Brooks said:


> Sasuke's Chidori Nagashi cut one of the Hachibi's tentacles(the same tentacles tanked his own Bijuudama along with his body).



Not really a good example as Bee wanted it to happen so he can escape his brother.


----------



## Brooks (Apr 21, 2014)

Zern227 said:


> Not really a good example as Bee wanted it to happen so he can escape his brother.



And how does that changed Sasuke cutting one of his tentacles again?


----------



## kaminogan (Apr 21, 2014)

TheMostReasonableDebater6 said:


> The third wins this because the nukite can just be used at WB's throat or face in general.  The thing is, I think the third maybe fast enough to dodge WB's quakes.  *The third can use Black Lightning*, he has range...



what were his feats with it ?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 21, 2014)

Third raikage getting overrated again i see. Where is the proof he took a bijuudama let alone fight afterwards? 

Whitebeard smash him at a distance or up close and personal.


----------



## Zern227 (Apr 21, 2014)

Brooks said:


> And how does that changed Sasuke cutting one of his tentacles again?



Intentionally lowering his guard to let the tentacle get cut.
An example of a situation like this is when Vegeta almost letting himself get killed by Krillen on Namek.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 21, 2014)

Doesn't seem like he has any feats with black lightning. Just the claim that Darui inherited it from him.

Hell, I think even Darui's only feat with it is killing a bunch of fodder Zetsus.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 21, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Third raikage getting overrated again i see.* Where is the proof he took a bijuudama let alone fight afterwards? *
> 
> Whitebeard smash him at a distance or up close and personal.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Read the first & second page on the matter, for now he gets scale to Island + .








> Third raikage getting overrated again




And no. Everything stated in the thread for the third is common knowledge at this point.

-Third raikage can one shot white beard & WB can one shot the third
-there basically equal in speed( though The third should have far greater travel speed)
- durability is an non factor here, it's basicly who lands the first hit.

Also WB quakes aren't as fast as his actual combat speed. It would come down to a CQC battle. 


It's rather a matter of opinion on who gets the first hit, 

I say white beard takes this, but this match wouldn't be no were next to easy as some are Implying.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 21, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree to this, Whitebeard has good chances of winning but the Raikage's reactions might give him the boost he needs to hit him, especially in close combat. Whitebeard has the range and overall DC advantage though


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 21, 2014)

What's the DC of the third?


----------



## Chad (Apr 21, 2014)

The Third gets high island level+ dc and durability based on how he stalemated and dismembered a bloodlusted Hachibi _by himself_


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 21, 2014)

@LineageCold my "overatting" claim was based around what durability third raikage got. Since it was not bad as i thought(country level bijuudama shit) then forget about it.



Astral said:


> The Third gets high island level+ dc and durability based on how he stalemated and dismembered a bloodlusted Hachibi _by himself_



Jesus when i came on third raikage was town level and it took a FRS revision just to get him to city level. How shit change in such a quick time.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 21, 2014)

How fast is he?


----------



## Alita (Apr 21, 2014)

If we are scaling 3rd off of hachibi then he has superior stats sitting at 1.58 teratons of dc and durability while whitebeard is only at 1.2 teratons. 

However whitebeard can still win if he has a large enough speed advantage through damage accumulation since the gap isn't that big. How fast is whitebeard again? I was told by flutter or someone else I can't remember that the current calc for don's string speed needs to be revised due to previous incorrect planet size or some shit like that.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> How fast is he?



Atleast as fast as Kcm Naruto.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 21, 2014)

White Hawk said:


> How fast is he?


Probably mach 140+



blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Jesus when i came on third raikage was town level and it took a FRS revision just to get him to city level. How shit change in such a quick time.



Man I don't blame you. I was looking through some old blog calcs & threads the other day, And I saw pains ST at multi city block & kn6 bb at city block + .

Time really has change


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm disappointed Kishi never displayed the there's black lighting.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 21, 2014)

Lol3rdraikage.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 21, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I'm disappointed Kishi never displayed the there's black lighting.



I mean he showed it with Darui but maybe he forgot somehow by the time they fought the Raikage  it's not like Kishi's known to be great with his memory but that'd still be pretty sad. Black Raiton Armor would've been cool


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I mean he showed it with Darui but maybe he forgot somehow by the time they fought the Raikage  it's not like Kishi's known to be great with his memory but that'd still be pretty sad. Black Raiton Armor would've been cool



I guarantee you Kishi didn't show it because the third would have beaten Naruto's clone if he did, probaly helped alot against the 8 tails too.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 21, 2014)

>hachibi
>blood lusted
>fired bb
>their hidden village is still fine
That must be some weak ass bb then.


----------



## LineageCold (Apr 21, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> >hachibi
> >blood lusted
> >fired bb
> >their hidden village is still fine
> That must be some weak ass bb then.




Indeed


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2014)

Back to the topic, they are pretty equal at stats if he really tanked the full charged one. Is third raikage a top tier then? (Small country and 3 digit speed is at least above what we Normally have for high tiers)


----------



## Ashi (Apr 21, 2014)

Raikage better have an iron anus


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

WhiWhitebeard has the long range advantage due to Kishi not showing us ho w powerful the third's black lighting is.


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 21, 2014)

3 pages of arguement over 3rd


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 22, 2014)

another unrelated comment deleted 
This is mean, i even talked bout their dc and dura


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 22, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> another unrelated comment deleted
> This is mean, i even talked bout their dc and dura



Hahaha, oh well. But yeah everyone agrees at this point that either can one shot he other but Whitebeard would probably win due to greater DC and range. Raikage has a better shot up close


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2014)

> >hachibi
> >blood lusted
> >fired bb
> >their hidden village is still fine
> That must be some weak ass bb then.


more like the village is so huge that a BB can't destroy it 


or Third contained the blast


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2014)

Or maybe the battle just didn't take place in the village.


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2014)

An overlooked "hax" that the Third has is RS's sealing pot that he used to seal the Hachibi.

Whitebeard gets sealed as soon as Raikagenaut whips out his pot.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 22, 2014)

Lol @3rd containing the blast.
Where?
In his anus?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2014)

same way Yamamoto did with his zanpakuto exploding or Ichigos hand did with Lanza


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 22, 2014)

Bullshit.
You don't contain the blast of a BB.


----------



## Urouge (Apr 22, 2014)

Yamaji stopped his own weapon and strawberry destroyed the Lanza before it could expand. There nowhere near as big as a BB. As if the third can block the whole blast with his body

Ninjaed


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2014)

> Yamaji stopped his own weapon and strawberry destroyed the Lanza before it could expand


you need to reread Bleach 




fact remains that Third is clearly ~Hachibi level

anyone denying that is in denial


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

Soo does the third get access to the pot?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 22, 2014)

IIRC, there are rubbles all over the place. (?)

Also, feats of the 3rd bitchslapping the BB's away, and/or containing the blast or gtfo. 
And bitchslapping the bb's would destroy the argument that he has bb level durability.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2014)

he gets the durability because he is Hachibi level





in OP we were told ~Prime Garp/WB/Roger fought each other equally/to standstills - do we or do we not scale them close to each other in stats ?  (beats me, this is cancer after all ) .. same thing here


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> IIRC, there are rubbles all over the place. (?)



And this means, what, exactly?



ZenithXAbyss said:


> And bitchslapping the bb's would destroy the argument that he has bb level durability.



Now if only I cared about whether or not he has that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2014)

we don't want double standarts, do we ? 



no we do not


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 22, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> he gets the durability because he is Hachibi level
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except, there are plenty characters in-verse that is weaker in comparison, yet was able to even subdue bijuu's. (deidara, etc)
Or are we going to just handwave them? 



LazyWaka said:


> And this means, what, exactly?


considering that a bb would just pulverize everything.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> he gets the durability because he is Hachibi level
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol op fans don't like to hear the truth.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2014)

@ zenath  weaker because you said so ? 

if one of them did what Third did, then he/she get the same scaling


Deidara already got gigatons DC either way


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 22, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> @ zenath  weaker because you said so ?
> 
> if one of them did what Third did, then he/she get the same scaling


Lel, kakushit, deidara, etc is now island level in durability.
Or sooomehow, the bijuus didn't fire a bb in their fight?



> Deidara already got gigatons DC either way


Nope.jpg


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

Whitebeard takes due to range unless the third has the pot or the third's black lighting gets the scaling from his his other moves.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Except, there are plenty characters in-verse that is weaker in comparison, yet was able to even subdue bijuu's. (deidara, etc)



Deidara was teamed up with Tobi, who has bijuu controlling powers.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Lel, kakushit, deidara, etc is now island level in durability.
> Or sooomehow, the bijuus didn't fire a bb in their fight?
> 
> 
> Nope.jpg


what the heck does Kakashi have to do with anything ?

and Deidara hasn't been said to fight Hachibi to a standstill with his raw power


concession accepted, island+ level Third 



again, if it works for Garp/Roger/WB and such examples then it works for Third/Hachibi


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2014)

So I take it we got teraton Garp and Roger then since they are all equal in stats


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2014)

in durability at least

Garp and Roger lack the fruit for that specific kind of DC .. although since they can damage each other anyway, you can say they can damage someone of that durability (not instantly fatal or anything, but enough)


and for Third we actually know as a fact that his DC > his durability


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 22, 2014)

Not to forget holding 20000 shinobi for three days and nights could mean more after seeing what the fodders did to jewbi


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2014)

although the teraton calc is so-so 


repost :

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 1) for the calc to come out to 1+ Tt, the tremors *need* to be omnidirectional .. but WB aims his quakes
> 
> 2) did the calced effect come from a single quake ? there were multiple used in his fights
> 
> 3) his vibrations can travel/propagate straight through water/air - much less energy then through solid crust


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2014)

We know that the Hachibi is fast enough to react and evade the first form Juubi's laser beam. Since we know that the Hachibi was unable to evade the Raikage's nukite, that would mean that the Third's 1 finger nukite is faster than the laser beam.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2014)

Astral said:


> We know that the Hachibi is fast enough to react and evade the first form Juubi's laser beam. Since we know that the Hachibi was unable to evade the Raikage's nukite, that would mean that the Third's 1 finger nukite is faster than the laser beam.



Not really. Hachibi dodged it, but only barely, and from several kilometers away at that. Where as the third is a physical brawler who would obviously try to keep the battle close.

RM Naruto was reletively the same speed without using Shunshin as the third. V2 jins had no trouble keeping up with him and the bijuu themselves are no slower.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> although the teraton calc is so-so
> 
> 
> repost :



I'm sorry but how can people use this if it assumes shit like the quake when it comes down to where it's aimed?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 22, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Deidara was teamed up with Tobi, who has bijuu controlling powers.


Tobi was fucking around and was in his childish persona.


Fluttershy said:


> what the heck does Kakashi have to do with anything ?
> 
> and Deidara hasn't been said to fight Hachibi to a standstill with his raw power
> 
> ...


I'm talking about kakuzu, shit.
Also, hidan and the other fuckers.
And somehow we are assuming that hachibi used a BB in his fight, yet the others don't. 
How amusing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 22, 2014)

How strong are the BBs from 1-7?


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Tobi was fucking around and was in his childish persona.



Doesn't really prove anything seeing as it's not like he was trapped in that kind of persona and could go back to normal without diedara noticing.. 



ZenithXAbyss said:


> I'm talking about kakuzu, shit.
> Also, hidan and the other fuckers.



Off panel.



ZenithXAbyss said:


> And somehow we are assuming that hachibi used a BB in his fight, yet the others don't.



Yugito actually had a reason to not use a Bijuu Dama. She was in a populated area.

Hachibi would have no such qualms given at the time he didn't give a rats ass about people. Another thing is that they both collapsed from exhaustion. Even ignoring the fact that Bijuu mode takes more of a toll on the bijuu's stamina than any of the actual attacks they use Hachibi was able to fight for several hours before needing to go back inside Bee.


----------



## Source (Apr 22, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How strong are the BBs from 1-7?



~1.5 teratons, same as Hachibi's.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2014)

Only if they are fully they are fully charged, mind you. Uncharged BD's are only in the single digit gigatons.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 22, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> Doesn't really prove anything seeing as it's not like he was trapped in that kind of persona and could go back to normal without diedara noticing..


Deidara was with him, and given his attitude and how the fight was depicted, pretty sure he didn't do much.



> Off panel.


Not really considering that there are Various panels showing the fight iirc.
And it's not like we get to see 3rd's full fight either, just him using nukite on hachibi.


> Yugito actually had a reason to not use a Bijuu Dama. She was in a populated area.
> 
> Hachibi would have no such qualms given at the time he didn't give a rats ass about people. Another thing is that they both collapsed from exhaustion. Even ignoring the fact that Bijuu mode takes more of a toll on the bijuu's stamina than any of the actual attacks they use Hachibi was able to fight for several hours before needing to go back inside Bee.


Not just yugito, the one deidara fought was a bijuu(no such limitations) and a single bijuudama would have killed him. (ofc w/o tobi's interference)


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 22, 2014)

since when Yugito was a perfect jin anyway?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 22, 2014)

She isn't perfect but she has the ability to control it enough that she can do a full Bijuu transformation. Only Naruto, Bee, and Yagura are perfect


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> since when Yugito was a perfect jin anyway?



Was stated in the databook that Yugito had enough control over her Bijuu to be able to fully transform without losing control. Considering she likely trained with Bee, this is completely reasonable.

Her not being listed with other people who can fully control bijuu notwithstanding considering how little credit this manga and it's characters gives to the females. (que not one single remembering of Kushina's involvement with the nine tails, Mikoto's involvement with it, or Kaguya in general.)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2014)

case is pretty clear here

Third = bloodlusted raging Hachibi


----------



## trance (Apr 23, 2014)

Whitebeard grabs Raikagenaut's finger and breaks it and quakes him in the face.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 23, 2014)

That wouldn't be very safe better in long range.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Apr 23, 2014)

Whitebeard's range gives him the win.


----------

